# 7 inch heel opportunity



## Eoraptor (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi again girls!  I'm interested in your advice about something.  Yesterday, my coworker offered me a pair of heels for free if they fit me (they're half a size smaller than the heels I have now).  I was overjoyed.  I love shoes and really want more heels.  The problem is, she says their heel is seven(!) inches high.  I'm worried for two reasons.  One, the heels I wear now are only 3 inches high.  And while I've gotten good at walking in those, I wonder if I could learn to walk in 7 inchers.  Two, I'm worried they'll make me look like a slut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Is it possible to wear that high of heels and not look slutty?  What kind of outfits would work?  So I wonder if I should accept her offer.  I'd hate to turn down free shoes.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 31, 2006)

wow 7 inches high! thats like as tall as i am hahaha
the tallest pair i have are 3 1/2 inches and i feel soo high up in them i couldnt even imagine walking around in those

but i say take them and if you dont like them you can always give them to somebody else or throw them out.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 1, 2006)

maybe shes over exagerating? (I cant spell that word!! )
like when i say" oh my god its like a thousand bucks"
 when really its only 20. haha.  perhaps they arent as tall as you think. I agree. just get em' if they dont fit. or you dont like them or cant walk in them give them to someone else. you aint got nothing to lose! (except shoes if they dont work out..haha)


----------



## Uchina (Nov 1, 2006)

Well if your feet are long (we had a discussion... girl you got some long feet!) a high heel will be more forgiving for you.  My feet are geisha-small, so 6 inches is a challenge for me.  Take the shoes and run!  Even if you never walk out of the house in them, you'll feel sexy clicking around indoors.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 1, 2006)

7in heels.. theres no walking in those.. trust me anything over 5inches u tip toe.. ( I KNOW THIS FOR A FACT).   ha I hope u know what ur getting urself into.. b/c anything over 5inches is very hard to walk in...and u have to remember 7inch heels are not ur everyday shoes either


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 1, 2006)

The longer someone's foot, the easier it is for them to walk in higher heels.  A 3" heel will cause a far greater foot and ankle angle on a size 6 than it will on a size 10.  Having said that, I have big feet and couldn't imagine wearing 7" heels but I'd say go for it and have some fun!


----------



## Bianca (Nov 1, 2006)

I would probably end up in the hospital LOL, I have problems walking in lower inches lol.


----------



## Pink_lily (Nov 1, 2006)

i bet those are 7-inch platform heels.  and the only thing that comes to mind when i hear "7-inch heel" are stripper shoes.  it takes practice to walk in shoes that high, so be careful, practice indoors, and don't attempt to walk across carpet!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 1, 2006)

i say take them just to try them out!if you can wear em..flaunt em !! and i would wear jeans and a blazer or dress pants with them so they dont look so skankyyy hahaha..just an idea


----------



## bebs (Nov 1, 2006)

noramlly when shoes go over 4 or 5 inches there will be a lift on them, so the heal will be that high but its not to hard to walk on, a year or so back (almost excatly! halloween) I wore 8 inch heals as a stripper and it took a while to re learn how to walk but all and all its ok no harder then normal heals.


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, I talked to her again yesterday, and they ARE platform heels.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eoraptor* 

 
_Yeah, I talked to her again yesterday, and they ARE platform heels._

 
make sure u post some pics of the shoes hun.... cant wait to see them...


----------



## Katura (Nov 2, 2006)

Sounds like fun! I'm 5 ft nothing and have size 5 1/2 feet, but I can walk in anything, I can walk on the tips of my toes if I have to! haha...

I love super high shoes! Show us pictures!


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank so much for all your replies!  I'm so glad I have this resource to help me with girly problems.  My feet ARE big (these are size 13 heels), so hopefully they'll be comparatively easy to walk in.  The consensus seems to be to accept them and practice a lot indoors.  So I'll get them next time I see her (should be sometime this month- she quit the job and moved to my hometown).  And of course I'll practice a ton!  I practiced SO much with my current heels.  I hope I can learn as quickly as bebs!  Haha.  Hopefully I'll be like Katura someday and be able to walk in anything!

So you want pictures? Of just the shoes or of me trying to stand in the shoes?  haha


----------



## delovely (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow, SEVEN inches?? That's crazy. Even beauty pageant gals wear like, 5 inch heels. 7 is quite tall. I'd love to see pics, though.
Anything is possible to walk in I guess, but be careful!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You don't want to hurt your ankles or anything.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2006)

My god, I can't even imagine those being comfortable. Be careful.


----------

